# I Think I Have An Addiction



## H0LLYW00D (Nov 25, 2008)

I bought my first pistol this last december and today i pulled the tigger on another, I am just waiting on the paperwork then it will be shipped. I get my first Glock a G17.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats! 

You don't have to worry about an intervention here. :smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Nope. No objections from this guy. Less than a week old:


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Glocks......you can't have just one.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


> Glocks......you can't have just one.


"Beware of the man who has only one gun, he might just know how to use it." :mrgreen:


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

congrats


----------

